# Holly Madison (ex Playboy bunny) had a Haunted Mansion party.



## Grinning Raven (Jun 11, 2013)

*Paintings*

If you look in the background... Those are all of my paintings to set the scene for Hollys Wedding Shower...




hollow said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Disney-themed-bachelorette-ahead-wedding.html
> 
> Bride-to-be Holly Madison let her hair down at a fun filled Disney style bachelorette party.
> The 33-year-old former Playmate - who is set to marry Pasquale Rotella - celebrated with at a private home decked out in a haunted mansion theme in Pacific Palisades in California on Sunday.
> ...


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Grinning Raven said:


> If you look in the background... Those are all of my paintings to set the scene for Hollys Wedding Shower....


Nice exposure, shall we say? 

Hopefully, compensated or otherwise used with permission.


----------



## Grinning Raven (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes... Good Exposure... but meeting them and having the honor that Ashley called and asked if they could use my paintings was even more awesome! 



Grinning Raven said:


> If you look in the background... Those are all of my paintings to set the scene for Hollys Wedding Shower...


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Ahh I love her! She's so cute and she LOVES Disney and Halloween


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Once a Playmate; Always a Playmate!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

OMG! I did love the "Girls Next Door" but I loved Bridget the best...Holly was cool, but Bridget was the true Halloween lover...Kendra was sweet but just bumping around like a pinball...bang..huh?....bang....what?.....bang....who's buying shots??? Bridget was just like us...only richer, with bigger boobs....


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Hahahaha <3 "only richer, with bigger boobs" and about 7" taller in my case! I totally agree with the Kendra thing! But I love it! She was so young and ditzy. Her loud, dumb laugh makes me swoon every time lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

Grinning Raven said:


> Yes... Good Exposure... but meeting them and having the honor that Ashley called and asked if they could use my paintings was even more awesome!


I love those- I had to post here when I saw them!


----------



## Grinning Raven (Jun 11, 2013)

Actually..... I don't agree with one's calling out Holly or Bridget... Both of them are Very Sweet... and extremely down to earth. I have worked in the Industry for MANY years and rarely have had the pleasure of knowing people who were not fake... Bridget is Beautiful!!! she is also extremely intelligent... Those who are downing any of them in the post "I KNOW" would be acting very differently if in person.. We always can say very hateful things about people, when hiding behind a computer.. As for Holly, She was not the one who left Hugh Hefner, She wanted to get married and wanted Children with him, It was Hugh Hefner who wanted the best of both worlds and wouldn't make up his mind. Holly left knowing she would never be more than the other woman and wanted someone to have children with... She is Extremely Bright, Beautiful and has a Brilliant personality and it is VERY STRANGE when someone calls someone hateful names when all they see is the TV side... We all have skeletons and things others think are strange, we do... SO let the one WITHOUT SIN... Cast the first stone! Just Saying... The Grinning Raven...


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

I used to watch that show all the time, loved Holly! She is extremely gorgeous! and I love her party theme, kick butt!


----------



## Grinning Raven (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you Hollow for the Brilliant Compliments!!!! My stretch paintings were going to be put on the Haunted Demon eyes wall paper until I told Bridge and Ashley that the contrast of both papers and the walls which had my paintings should have striped paper... Ashley was able to find some BRILLIANT material at Joanne's fabric. Many members of my "Grinning Raven" Board are LOVING the stripe's Ashley used rather than what is in the Mansion... They all did very well on the design and color choices!!! Bridget was the one who made Leota and also the Florals... Which were also Brilliant.... Ashley gave me all of the wall paper and the Stripped Material... I am taking a large peace so that I can get all of them to autograph the striped material and frame it  Thanks again... The Grinning Raven...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Holly & Bridget were my faves on that show! I really didn't want to like any of them on that show, I tried to hate it & them but after getting hooked I just fell in love with all of them even Hef. I didn't watch the season with the "new" girlfriends, it just wasn't the same.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> Holly & Bridget were my faves on that show! I really didn't want to like any of them on that show, I tried to hate it & them but after getting hooked I just fell in love with all of them even Hef. I didn't watch the season with the "new" girlfriends, it just wasn't the same.


I agree with your last sentence! Def wasn't the same.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Bachelorette party, huh? That explains why I wasn't invited. Looks like it was a lot of fun. Congrats to her, as well, on the upcoming nuptials.

Love your work, Grinning Raven.


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Bridgette made the Leota?! I'm impressed! It paired perfectly with your paintings!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

I have never watched any of their shows, but it seems many here are fans. I really don't like the overly sexy halloween costumes, but I do realize that sexy/slutty/fantasy/revealing women's costumes are indeed a huge seller at halloween. I have seen Playboy costumes at Spirit and every other costume store, and know that even with their expensive price tag, women will buy them and wear them on halloween. And that is totally fine! To each his own 100%!

I think that the only comment here that disparaged anyone was my "slutty Alice" comment. I removed that from my post as I do not want to be a jerk, etc. I know that many women here at his site wear revealing costumes, but many also eschew revealing costumes in the spirit of family fun, modesty, etc. As I said before, to each her own. I am excited that people celebrate halloween in any way and have no judgement. 

I was actually quite happily surprised that women in Holly and Bridget's social slash financial positions would choose a Haunted Mansion party! And the elements obviously weren't complicated- the blow up alligator and small umbrella- but worked out lovely! 

I am also amazed, Grinning Raven, that you found this thread!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Bridget and Holly were my favorites on the show. I loved how kind and beautiful Bridget was, and then I learned that she loves Halloween too! Holly also seems nice, she's obviously beautiful, and she's into Renaissance Faires and Disney like me! Thanks for sharing the pics of her HM party, looks like a fun time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

http://thehundreds.com/blog/2011/08/27/through-the-looking-glass-2/



27 AUGUST 2011
POSTED BY BOBBYHUNDREDS

THROUGH THE LOOKING GLASS.
While I was out in Las Vegas this week, I dropped by Holly Madison’s house. Holly’s the queen of Vegas, cover girl of the 4th issue of our magazine, but she’s also a renowned Disney aficionado and I wanted to document her fascination and obsession for you guys.

















































I never would've thought that her house was this cool!


----------



## Grinning Raven (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes.... Bridgette is quite the crafter!!! She did all of the announcements, the HM play books, all of the party favors, she made Leota globe and a very beautiful Haunted Mansion type floral for the floor and table. She's very creative... I have seen her many times on tv and magazines but she is SOOOOO Beautiful in person!!!! Couldn't believe it! All of the girls there were so beautiful!!! and.... Down to earth! It was awesome... ..... "And thank Monique so much for the complement!!!  Your so sweet!


----------



## Grinning Raven (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey.... No problem... None of the costumes are supposed to be slutty or reveling.... They were all given on loan from Disney and disney is not the type to have slutty looks..... They are VERY BEAUTIFUL woman who LOVE Disney Passionately! it shouldn't be taken as slutty, they certainly are not doing it to be slutty. 

As for choosing Haunted Mansion... Like I said they are HUGE FANS!!!!... On my FB blog all my Official Haunted Mansion fans know of Holly and her love for HM... Her wedding was done at Disneyland... Her home has many Haunted Mansion attributes... Paintings, posters, candle holders, it is her favorite ride at disney... All of these woman have had Reality shows directed around them... Many of the people at the party are ex- playboy bunnies and are close friends with Hugh Hefner. It doesn't make them bad... Holly and Bridget are very sweet and giving... If you met them in person you would find their personalities addictive... They don't through their fame around like many I have worked with. They're just down to earth girls who love life and Disney...  .... I never judge someone unless they give reason to... Never judge someone I have never met... Many times when you do meet them they surprise you quite brilliantly. Anyway... No hard feelings and I do think you would be very impressed by their personalities!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Omg that's amazing!! Love it! Well done!

My sister got me into Girls Next Door and it was so fun to watch. It makes me so excited that Disney is so huge!!


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

They really do all come off as sweet on the TV show. In my opinion, they are beautiful women and even if I didn't think so they are allowed to show off their bodies however they want to! That isn't for anyone else to dictate except for them


----------

